# Sarah Burke seriously injured



## snowmonster (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Wh...ke+seriously+injured+crash/5975071/story.html

Whistler ski star Sarah Burke seriously injured in crash

ANDREA WOO AND GARY KINGSTON, VANCOUVER SUN

Pioneering Whistler halfpipe freestyle skier Sarah Burke is in hospital with serious injuries following a crash in Park City, Utah, on Tuesday.

Burke, 29, was training on Park City Mountain Resort’s “Eagle Superpipe” early afternoon when she sustained her injury, said Andy Miller, the resort’s communications manager.

“Park City Mountain Resort mountain patrol stabilized her at the scene and then transported her to base patrol,” Miller said. “From there, she was flown to a hospital in Salt Lake City.”

The 22-foot superpipe hosted the 2002 Winter Olympics’ men’s and women’s snowboard halfpipe events and the 2011 FIS Freestyle World Ski Championships halfpipe competition.

It is the same one where snowboarder Kevin Pearce was critically injured during training on Dec. 31, 2009. Pearce suffered traumatic brain injuries but has since recovered and returned to riding on snow last month.

Kelley Korbin, a spokesperson for the Canadian Freestyle Ski Association, said the exact nature of Burke’s injuries are not yet known, but noted they were “very serious.”

One report said medical staff at the superpipe had to insert a breathing tube before Burke was airlifted.

As of late Tuesday afternoon, Burke’s husband, skier Rory Bushfield, of Squamish, and mother were looking to arrange travel to Salt Lake City.

“Sarah is a very, very strong human and she will be fine,” Bushfield said.

Burke, a native of Midland, Ont., is a pioneer in women’s freestyle skiing and a trailblazer in getting women’s ski superpipe into the X Games, at which she is a four-time winner, and now the 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi.

If healthy, she is expected to contend for a gold medal.

A few weeks before the 2010 Olympics, while she was still struggling to get her sport included, Burke conceded in an interview with The Associated Press that it was frustrating to be on the outside looking in.

“I think we’re all doing this, first off, because we love it and want to be the best,” Burke said. “But I also think it would’ve been a great opportunity, huge for myself and for skiing and for everyone, if we could’ve gotten into the Olympics. It’s sad. I mean, I’m super lucky to be where I am, but that would’ve been pretty awesome.”

Burke was named 2007’s Best Female Action Sports Athlete at that year’s ESPY Awards.

Read more: http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Wh...njured+crash/5975071/story.html#ixzz1j6ytyJEL


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry to here & hope it turns out OK.

Think she wins the who's hotter contest.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 11, 2012)

This local news said she was in a coma this moring. Misreporting?


----------



## kickstand (Jan 11, 2012)

frapcap said:


> This local news said she was in a coma this moring. Misreporting?



I doubt it.  ESPN is saying the same....


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 11, 2012)

SO sad to hear.....well wishes to her and her family.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 11, 2012)

UPDATE:

http://www.canada.com/sports/winter...arah+Burke+coma+after+fall/5975381/story.html

Canadian freestyle skier Sarah Burke in coma after fall
  By Terry Bell, Postmedia News 

Canadian freestyle skier Sarah Burke is in critical condition and in a coma in Salt Lake City, following a crash in the halfpipe at a sponsor's event at Park City, Utah.

Burke, of Whistler, B.C., a pioneer in the sport and a former X Games champion, suffered a fall on the Park City Mountain Resort’s Eagle superpipe. Late Tuesday afternoon the national team’s medical staff was attempting to call the hospital to get updated information. Early reports indicated that Burke had to be resuscitated on the hill before being flown to hospital. The rest of the Canadian team is currently training at Whistler.

Canadian Freestyle Ski Association CEO Peter Judge said he and his organization were in a state of shock when they got the news.

“Very much so,” he said Tuesday night. “Someone like her, someone who has always been a spokesperson for her sport and always out in front, you just don’t imagine those kind of things happening.

“We don’t expect to hear anything for another 10 to 12 hours,” continued Judge, who got the news at his Vancouver office early Tuesday afternoon. “It’s something that can take serious time before you see any kind of movement or change. It’s frustrating.”

Judge wasn’t fully aware of the details but said he thought she’d done a trick and landed at the bottom of the pipe. She apparently bounced sideways onto her head.

“Apparently it didn’t look like it was that bad of a fall but she must have hit right in the worst place,” Judge said.

Late Tuesday afternoon Burke’s husband Rory Bushfield sent out a plea via Twitter asking if there was anyone with a plane that could fly him and his mother-in-law to Salt Lake City.

Judge said they had found a late flight and were on their way to Salt Lake City late Tuesday night.

On Twitter, fans and friends, many of them among the athlete community, quickly expressed concern and hope for a quick and healthy recovery.

“Wishing nothing but the best of thoughts and wishes go out (to Sarah) and all her teammates and family. Hoping for good news,” wrote retired Canadian freestyle aerialist Deidra Dionne.

Dionne, a 2002 Olympic bronze medallist at Park City, was seriously injured in a training accident at Mt. Buller, Australia in September, 2005 but recovered and placed 22nd at the 2006 Olympics in Turin. She retired in 2010.

The sport of halfpipe has been included in the 2014 Olympics in Sochi.

Burke, a native of Midland, Ont., was instrumental in getting her sport included in the X Games and then the Olympics.

Burke is a four-time X Games champion. She has five World Cup victories, including two last March at La Plagne, France. She won the 2005 world championships at Ruka, Finland, and was fourth at the 2011 worlds at Park City.

Judge said she could be a medal contender in the Olympics.

“No question,” he said. “It’s been her’s to lose,” he continued, referring to competitions. 

“She never rested on her laurels. She was always willing to take the competition and make it about what she could do and not about beating other people.

“From that point, it’s very sad. She would have been one of the front runners. It could still turn out and she could be fine. It’s all conjecture at this point.”


----------



## legalskier (Jan 11, 2012)

Awful. I hope it's a coma that was induced by the m.d's. One good thing is that the place she fell has relatively fast access to hospitals in SLC, which could make all the difference.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2012)

*Sarah Burke in coma after severe crash @ Park City superpipe!!!*

http://www.powdermag.com/stories/sarah-burke-seriously-injured-in-crash/

That's the latest update. She's in a coma, just had some artery in her neck repaired and her spine is still fucked up.

She's my hero!


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

Repost --> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=106082&highlight=burke 

I will merge the threads 

Horribly sad though


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Awful. I hope it's a coma that was induced by the m.d's. One good thing is that the place she fell has relatively fast access to hospitals in SLC, which could make all the difference.



According to this article the coma was induced by an MD.

http://espn.go.com/action/freeskiin...reeskier-sarah-burke-remains-critical-surgery


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 13, 2012)

I read that it was the same place Kevin Pearce broke himself off.  Bad Ju-ju in that pipe...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2012)

Yup medically induced coma.

Here is the latest:

http://www.wdsu.com/sports/30198379/detail.html


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2012)

C-Rex said:


> I read that it was the same place Kevin Pearce broke himself off.  Bad Ju-ju in that pipe...



World Class facilities draw world class athletes.  Especially during this season with so few world class 1/2 pipe options available across the country now and World Cup, Dew Tour, and X-games events coming up soon.

Hope that she is able to make as good a recovery as Kevin Pierce did.  Head trauma is tough stuff, and "healing" is often best measured time wise using a calendar, not a stop watch.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2012)

Good vibes Sarah Burke!!!!

Most inspirational skiier to me even if she is a woman that just makes her more inspirational... she obviously still could kick my ass at any kind of skiing and shes the same age as me so TOTAL 100% RESPECT for Sarah Burke my favorite athelete!!

this is devastating news I could not believe when I first heard this


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 13, 2012)

Vibes to Sarah from my whole family. What awful news. An update that she isn't in a coma any longer:

http://www.theskichannel.com/news/s...al-Skier-Sarah-Burke-Reportedly-Not-in-a-Coma


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Vibes to Sarah from my whole family. What awful news. An update that she isn't in a coma any longer:
> 
> http://www.theskichannel.com/news/s...al-Skier-Sarah-Burke-Reportedly-Not-in-a-Coma



f*ck yeah!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 13, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> f*ck yeah!


 hope to continued  recovery


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2012)

That's good news, nice to hear something positive


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2012)

*Freestyler Burke went into cardiac arrest after accident*

"Canadian freestyle skier Sarah Burke went into cardiac arrest immediately after her accident during a sponsored superpipe event at Park City Mountain Resort last Tuesday, according to Utah hospital officials.

“Sarah did go into arrest on the hill at the time of the accident last Tuesday,” the CBC's Keith Boag reported for News Network. “And she was resuscitated by the first responders who we believe were ski patrol on the hill.…had she not been able to get immediate treatment, she may not well be here at all today."
...
Burke’s injury occurred during a landing on the halfpipe ramp, and according to Canadian Freestyle Ski Association CEO Peter Judge, the trick she was performing “was nothing out of the norm, nothing on the extreme end of the spectrum.”
...
The 29-year-old Whistler, B.C., resident has been in critical care at the University of Utah Hospital Clinical Neurosciences Center in Salt Lake City since suffering a tear in her vertebral artery, which is located in the neck and supplies blood to the brainstem.

The tear caused bleeding to Burke’s brain and she remains in critical condition. Burke was placed in an induced coma and had surgery last Wednesday."


Egads.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow thanks im glad shes okay


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2012)

She's really not OK.  With a loss of blood to the brain this can  be disastrous.  In an induced coma now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2012)

We already have a thread on this....


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Wow thanks im glad shes okay



OK?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Wow thanks im glad shes okay



English is definitely not your first language.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2012)

Just have to believe in miracles.  My best friend's father was in a horrific car accident on route 100 in Stowe about 12 years ago.  He spent two months in a medically induced coma and was given his last rights three times as they didn't think he'd make it.  Today he is 100% fine mentally and 90% fine physically.  I hope Sarah and her family experience a similar miracle.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 17, 2012)

Sure hope so.  Every bit more I read makes it that much more horrific...


----------



## frameitinskis (Jan 17, 2012)

*Keep the faith and do what you love!*

I always tear up when I hear about ski injuries.  My 13 year old son alpine races out of Okemo Mt VT.  Whenever he races, all I can think is let him make it down the course in one piece.  Every time I see a racer fall, I look in horror!  I will never stop my son from doing what he loves, but I worry every day he's out on the slopes.  When my uncle died flying his gyrocopter years ago, the only thing that gave me peace was to know that he died doing what he loved. If we stopped doing things we enjoyed because there is a slight chance that we may get hurt, life would not be worth living.  This is what I tell my other uncle who always tells me my son should not ski because everyone gets hurt skiing.  Live and let live.  Ski safe.....


----------



## marcski (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.grindtv.com/snow/blog/32415/gretchen+bleiler+reacts+to+sarah+burkes+injury/


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2012)

marcski said:


> http://www.grindtv.com/snow/blog/32415/gretchen+bleiler+reacts+to+sarah+burkes+injury/



Bleiler touched a nerve.  The difference between how competitors think and feel and how the general public responds.  I'm sure Bleiler and others will be back out in the pipe today.  That's part of their DNA.  As Gretchen said, you must have 100% focus, no auto pilot.  It's calculated risk.  Regardless, you can't help but feel sad for the individual who devotes a large part of their life towards their singular ambition, with focus and determination.  

As she recovers, it will be quite frustrating to think her opportunity to succeed has been cut so short.  But I'm sure her family and many others will be thrilled just to have her back.

God speed.


----------



## abc (Jan 18, 2012)

Apparently others had sustain injury to come back to compete successfully. So it's too early to write her off!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2012)

abc said:


> Apparently others had sustain injury to come back to compete successfully. So it's too early to write her off!



I think it's more realistic for a Kevin Pearce type comeback.  Where's she's able to atleast get back out on the hill and enjoy some downhill sliding on her own.  Traumatic brain injuries are one thing, traumatic brain injuries where the very likelyhood of compromised/loss of blood flow the the brainstem for some period of time are a completely different animal


----------



## bigbog (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd be tickled silly just to see her walk and possess full bodily functions.....  ...find a career and ski just for the fun of it on her own time.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 18, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I think it's more realistic for a Kevin Pearce type comeback.  Where's she's able to atleast get back out on the hill and enjoy some downhill sliding on her own.  Traumatic brain injuries are one thing, traumatic brain injuries where the very likelyhood of compromised/loss of blood flow the the brainstem for some period of time are a completely different animal



Yes.  I work with a woman who worked at the rehab center where a brain injured freeskier wound up after he came back from Utah...she says there is something worse than death.  Very sad if she doesn't make some type of recovery...who cares about skiing at this point?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbog said:


> I'd be tickled silly just to see her walk and possess full bodily functions.....  ...find a career and ski just for the fun of it on her own time.



^
This.


----------



## djspookman (Jan 19, 2012)

Sad news. http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700216979/Sarah-Burke-succumbs-to-ski-injuries.html

Sarah, you will be missed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, that's sad. :-(


----------



## Cheese (Jan 19, 2012)

RIP Sarah


----------



## jerryg (Jan 19, 2012)

RIP. So sad.


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 19, 2012)

So sad the hear....RIP....you were an inspiration to so many.  Very sad news.....


----------



## MadPatSki (Jan 19, 2012)

RIP Sarah!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 19, 2012)

Very sad...RIP


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 19, 2012)

I obviously didn't know her personally, but from reading about her and her accomplishments and seeing videos of her ripping, I don't believe she will be "Resting In Peace". She will be "Ripping In Powder" up above. Sad news


----------



## bigbog (Jan 19, 2012)

Guess we aren't surprised...what a loss.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Awful


----------



## watchoutbelow (Jan 19, 2012)

Well this is a bummer. Unfortunately we seem to lose two or three professional skiers a year. It's a dangerous business.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 19, 2012)

Another lost to what we all love. Very sad. My heart goes out to her family and friends.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 19, 2012)

Very sad, RIP.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Heartbreaking.  My thoughts and prayers with her family and friends.


----------



## 2sons (Jan 19, 2012)

Tragic. What a loss.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 19, 2012)

RIP. I have no words.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olym.../freestyle-skier-sarah-burke-death/52680120/1

She was the best. I don't know what to say right now


----------



## neil (Jan 19, 2012)

RIP

Is this one of the first halfpipe deaths?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 19, 2012)

Prayers to the family.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 19, 2012)

Heard the news when driving home today.... my heart and thoughts goes out to her family, friends and coaches.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2012)

That is horrible RIP


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2012)

Very sad indeed! A lost to the skiing community.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 19, 2012)

_In accordance with her wishes, her family donated her organs "to save the lives of others."_
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700216979/Sarah-Burke-succumbs-to-ski-injuries.html

In death she gave the gift of life to others- the ultimate sacrifice. 
RIP Sarah, condolences to your family.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 19, 2012)

That sucks. :sad:


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 19, 2012)

so sad!

 RIP Sarah


----------



## ski stef (Jan 19, 2012)

Just heard this on the radio to..such a shame. Very very sad. Rip


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Jan 19, 2012)

RIP Sarah, you will be missed.


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

Jesus... that really sucks. 

Is it just me or does it seem very morbid recently around here


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 19, 2012)

This sucks. It just absolutely sucks. Seein everyone biting their fingernails with all the good vibes across the country, world even, and now this. To the half pipe in the sky Sarah, do not rest in peace, rather play hard in peace.


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

Just doing a sanity check here

Found this on Liftopia's facebook page, it's a link for donations to help pay for Sarah's medical bills and funeral arrangements, apparently. 

They are looking for $550,000. 

I can't find out any information on the organizer. If she had any kind of insurance at all, that seems like an astronomical number. further, the disclaimer at the bottom of the site shows that they don't guarantee the funds are used for the purposes advertised. 

Long story short; I'd be all for donating donate something to the fund and encouraging others to do the same, but I want to make sure it's legit and not some ahole capitalizing on a crummy situation. Anyone have any knowledge on this? 

https://www.wepay.com/donations/sarah-burke


----------



## mondeo (Jan 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just doing a sanity check here
> 
> Found this on Liftopia's facebook page, it's a link for donations to help pay for Sarah's medical bills and funeral arrangements, apparently.
> 
> ...


It's linked on her Facebook page, and one of the coaches at Momentum who was pretty good friends with her has linked it. Looks legit. Also, she's Canadian, but all this happened in Utah. Not sure how Canadians deal with getting insurance for doing stuff in other countries, but that may explain why the number is so big.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 20, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _In accordance with her wishes, her family donated her organs "to save the lives of others."_
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700216979/Sarah-Burke-succumbs-to-ski-injuries.html
> 
> In death she gave the gift of life to others- the ultimate sacrifice.



That is good to know that she is an organ donor.  My dad received a Kidney transplate 13 years ago and lives a very healthy life now thanks to someone like her. 

This is a terrible loss to her family and the sports which we all love.


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

mondeo said:


> It's linked on her Facebook page, and one of the coaches at Momentum who was pretty good friends with her has linked it. Looks legit. Also, she's Canadian, but all this happened in Utah. Not sure how Canadians deal with getting insurance for doing stuff in other countries, but that may explain why the number is so big.



Thanks, that sounds sufficient to me. Just wanted a double check, there are people out there that try to take advantage of situations like this


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

Someone posted this on her facebook page. Not a fan of the music particularly but some great pics of her. Bleh.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just doing a sanity check here
> 
> Found this on Liftopia's facebook page, it's a link for donations to help pay for Sarah's medical bills and funeral arrangements, apparently.
> 
> ...



Life flights, 10 or so days in the ICU, likely on life support the entire time with numerous medications and machines used to keep her heart beating, multiple CAT Scans and/or MRI's and.or PET scans (measures brain activity or lack there of), atleast 1, if not a couple of neuro surgeries.  The numbers can add up very quickly.  If anything to somewhat of a fault, the amazing medical technologies we have in this country allowed her husband and family to be there when she passed away, when the reality is if that crash had happened and in most any other country or possibly even ski resort (as the 1/2 pipe at Park City Mountain Resort is by medical helicopter one of the shortest flights to a level 1 trauma center of any out there), she would have been pronouced dead at the mountain.

Just a sad story


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 20, 2012)

*Nice article*

SALT LAKE CITY (AP)
Sarah Burke was an X Games star with a grass-roots mentality — a daredevil superpipe skier who understood the risks inherent to her sport and the debt she owed to it for her success on the slopes.



Sarah Burke: 1982-2012
We look back at the life and career of a winter sports star.
The pioneering Canadian freestyler, who helped get superpipe accepted into the Olympics, died Thursday after a Jan. 10 crash during a training run in Park City, Utah.

Burke, who lived near Whistler, in British Columbia, was 29.

"Sarah was the one who, in a very positive way, stood in the face of adversity and asked, 'Why not?'" said Peter Judge, the CEO of Canada's freestyle team. "What she would have wanted was for her teammates and others in her sport to stand up and also say, 'Why not?' To benefit from the significant opportunities available to them, being able to compete in the Olympics and the X Games. Those were the things she wanted and cherished and fought for."

A four-time Winter X Games champion, Burke crashed on the same halfpipe where snowboarder Kevin Pearce sustained a traumatic brain injury during a training accident on Dec. 31, 2009.

Tests revealed she sustained "irreversible damage to her brain due to lack of oxygen and blood after cardiac arrest," according to a statement released by her publicist, Nicole Wool, on behalf of the family.

She said Burke's organs and tissues were donated, as the skier had requested before the accident.

"The family expresses their heartfelt gratitude for the international outpouring of support they have received from all the people Sarah touched," the statement said.



In Memoriam
We look back at those we've lost in the sports world in 2012.
Judge said the accident did not come on a risky trick, but rather, a simple 540-degree jump that Burke usually landed routinely.

"It was more the freak nature of how she landed," he said. "The angle of how she hit must have been exactly the right way, to create a very bizarre circumstance."

Burke will be remembered as much for the hardware she collected as the legacy she left for women in superpipe skiing, a sister sport to the more popular snowboarding brand that has turned Shaun White, Hannah Teter and others into stars.

Aware of the big role the Olympics played in pushing the Whites of the world from the fringes into the mainstream, Burke lobbied to add superpipe skiing to the Winter Games program, noting that no new infrastructure would be needed.

Her arguments won over Olympic officials, and the discipline will debut in two years in Russia, where Burke likely would have been a favorite for the gold medal.

She was, Judge said, as committed to mentoring up-and-coming competitors and giving clinics as performing at the top levels.

"She was a kind person who was easygoing and approachable," Judge said. "There was no pretense about her."



TRAGIC SPORTS DEATHS
Remembering the many athletes sports lost way too soon.
News of Burke's death spread quickly through the action-sports world, where the Winter X Games are set to start next week in Aspen, Colo., without one of their biggest and most-beloved stars.

"She's probably one of the nicest people I've known in my life, and that's about the only thing I have to say about it," said American superpipe skier Simon Dumont, a multiple X Games medalist.

Jeremy Forster, the program director for US Freeskiing and US Snowboarding, said freeskiers would remember Burke "first, as a friend, and then as a competitor who constantly inspired them to do greater things."

"She was a leader in her sport, and it's a huge loss for the freeskiing community," Forster said.

"I am eternally indebted to Sarah for what she has done for this sport," said American superpipe skier Jen Hudak. "Every turn I ever make will be for her."

A moment of silence for Burke was observed before Canada's women's soccer team played Haiti in an Olympic qualifying match in Vancouver on Thursday night.

Burke's death is sure to re-ignite the debate over safety on the halfpipe.


Pearce's injury — he has since recovered and is back to riding on snow — was a jarring reminder of the dangers posed to these athletes who often market themselves as devil-may-care thrillseekers but know they make their living in a far more serious, and dangerous, profession.

The sport's leaders defend the record, saying mandatory helmets and air bags used on the sides of pipes during practice and better pipe-building technology has made this a safer sport, even though the walls of the pipes have risen significantly over the past decade. They now stand at 22 feet high.

Some of the movement to the halfpipe decades ago came because racing down the mountain, the way they do in snowboardcross and skicross, was considered even more dangerous — the conditions more unpredictable and the athletes less concerned with each other's safety.

But there are few consistent, hard-and-fast guidelines when it comes to limiting the difficulty of the tricks in the halfpipe, and as the money and fame available in the sport grew, so did the tricks. In 2010, snowboarding pioneer Jake Burton told The Associated Press that much of this was self-policed by athletes who knew where to draw the line.

"If the sport got to the point where halfpipe riding became really dangerous, I think riders would do something about it," Burton said. "It wouldn't be cool anymore."

His opinion is shared by many.

"From a safety perspective, it's just very difficult to really understand if there was anything that could've been done any differently to make it any safer," Judge said.


In 2009, Burke broke a vertebra in her back after landing awkwardly while competing in slopestyle at the X Games. It was her lobbying that helped get the X Games to include women's slopestyle — where riders shoot down the mountain and over "features" including bumps and rails.

It wasn't her best event, but she felt compelled to compete because she pushed for it. She came to terms with her injury quickly.

"I've been doing this for long time, 11 years," she said in a 2010 interview. "I've been very lucky with the injuries I've had. It's part of the game. Everybody gets hurt. Looking back on it, I'd probably do the exact same thing again."

She returned a year after that injury and kept going at the highest level, trying the toughest tricks and winning the biggest prizes.

A native of Midland, Ontario, Burke won the ESPY in 2007 as female action sports athlete of the year.

In 2010, she married another freestyle skier, Rory Bushfield, and they were headliners in a documentary film project on the Ski Channel called "Winter."

In her interview with AP two years ago, Burke reflected on the niche she'd carved out in the action-sports world.

"We're all doing this, first off, because we love it and want to be the best," she said. "But I also think it would've been a great opportunity, huge for myself and for skiing and for everyone, if we could've gotten into the (Vancouver) Olympics. It's sad. I mean, I'm super lucky to be where I am, but that would've been pretty awesome."

A little more than a year later, with Burke's prodding, her sport was voted in for the next Winter Games.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jan 20, 2012)

The link has already been posted...I'll post it again. Over half a million dollars in expenses to cover by the family. Help them out.

https://www.wepay.com/donations/sarah-burke

Who is Sarah Burke???

I posted this on my blog last night:

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/01/20/friday-night-video-sarah-burke/


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP Sarah


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just doing a sanity check here
> 
> Found this on Liftopia's facebook page, it's a link for donations to help pay for Sarah's medical bills and funeral arrangements, apparently.
> 
> ...



Wow, I am surprised giving her proffesion that she didn't have some sort of Travel Insurance or something along those lines.....god talk about compounding an already tragic event!

Not to get to far off the more important topic (Sarah losing her life), but was she married?  If she had no dependents, who does the hospital go after?


----------



## legalskier (Jan 20, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> If she had no dependents, who does the hospital go after?



Her "estate," assuming there's no--or inadequate--insurance. I'm wondering whether her team provided coverage, as she was training with them when she was injured.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 20, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Her "estate," assuming there's no--or inadequate--insurance. I'm wondering whether her team provided coverage, as she was training with them when she was injured.



Good point in regards to "team coverage".  I know when I was in Middle School and High School, when being part of an athletic team you were covered under "Catostrophic" medical through the Maine School System or the School itself.  If I recall it was near 250g's if injured while playing.


----------



## RENO (Jan 20, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Wow, I am surprised giving her proffesion that she didn't have some sort of Travel Insurance or something along those lines.....god talk about compounding an already tragic event!
> 
> Not to get to far off the more important topic (Sarah losing her life), but was she married?  If she had no dependents, who does the hospital go after?



She is married to Rory Bushfield (skier). Sometimes for people that compete in these type of sports, the insurance companies either don't want to cover you or the cost is astronomical.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP Sarah  Thoughts, Vibes, & Prayers to the family & those effected


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 20, 2012)

damn that videos hard to watch right now


----------



## Smasandian (Jan 20, 2012)

She was skiing at a non team sanctioned event thus their insurance won't cover it.

However, she was taking part in a event for her sponsor, Monster.

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/sports...ved+died+doing+sport+loved/6020535/story.html


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 20, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> The link has already been posted...I'll post it again. Over half a million dollars in expenses to cover by the family. Help them out.
> 
> https://www.wepay.com/donations/sarah-burke
> 
> ...



This is another one as well. help out people!

http://www.giveforward.com/sarahburke


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow...

bad bad bad on Sarah Burke's sponsors if they couldn't pony up to help her family out with this


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2012)

And us olympic team can't help paid some of these bills


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 20, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Good point in regards to "team coverage".  I know when I was in Middle School and High School, when being part of an athletic team you were covered under "Catostrophic" medical through the Maine School System or the School itself.  If I recall it was near 250g's if injured while playing.


I can't recall what my health plan pays for but it definitely has a catastrophic clause. Might be 80/20 or something, I can't remember. But if that fund is legit then I can't imagine she was fully covered which is shocking considering she has a family. No life insurance? When S and I bought a house together, I decided it was the right thing to do to take out a life insurance policy on myself so she didn't get stuck with a bill she couldn't pay without me. Seems very weird one of the best and most well known riders in her class wouldn't be fully covered and insured, med and life. I'd really like to know if that fund is legit and what the insurance situation is. As bad as I feel, its kinda weird to ask people to bail out someone that had to be making enough to insure themselves properly...


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Jan 20, 2012)

As much as it sucks she died, and what a blow it is to all the ski/snowboard community, I have a hard time believing she wasn't covered in some way. I would urge you to research this and think before you donate. Find the right venue to do so, don't be a sucker to some asshole with a website.


----------



## Smasandian (Jan 20, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I can't recall what my health plan pays for but it definitely has a catastrophic clause. Might be 80/20 or something, I can't remember. But if that fund is legit then I can't imagine she was fully covered which is shocking considering she has a family. No life insurance? When S and I bought a house together, I decided it was the right thing to do to take out a life insurance policy on myself so she didn't get stuck with a bill she couldn't pay without me. Seems very weird one of the best and most well known riders in her class wouldn't be fully covered and insured, med and life. I'd really like to know if that fund is legit and what the insurance situation is. As bad as I feel, its kinda weird to ask people to bail out someone that had to be making enough to insure themselves properly...




It might the case that a Insurance company won't insure her because of what she did for a living.

I know when I got life insurance, they specifically asked me if a heli-skied, or skied backcountry. I wouldn't be surprised that she couldn't get it.

But I do agree, I can not believe Monster Energy would not have some sort of insurance for their athletes.

But in reality, if somebody wants to donate, they it's their right too.


----------



## andyaxa (Jan 20, 2012)

First of all, it is always tragic when a young life is taken, whether it is a result of them willfully participating in an an incredibly dangerous sport or shooting crytal meth or succumbing to some insidious disease such as cancer. I hope family and friends find comfort at some point. These are the dark days for them.

Here is the latest update from the CBC: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/01/20/bc-sarah-burke-medical-fees.html

Looks like they covered all medical expenses and are now setting up a charitable fund. What I found incredible, disingenuous and a little sickening  was this was set up 24 hrs after her death. These insurance issues take weeks if not years to sort out. And they come out asking for $550K? My money goes on the agent being the one driving the cart here. I deal with agents quite a bit and they are scumbags for the most part. Sorry for the sweeping generalization but it has been my experience. And though she may not have been able to secure a standard health or life insurance policy, there is always someone who will insure things like this (Lloyds of London, etc) Expensive, yes...but my guess is  it would be no more than the % of my income I spend on health and life insurance.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 20, 2012)

andyaxa;683531Here is the latest update from the CBC: [url said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/01/20/bc-sarah-burke-medical-fees.html[/url]


A quote from that article:



> While it remains unclear if Burke was properly insured, the website started by Spencer had raised more than $194,000 by Friday afternoon. The fundraiser's beneficiary is listed as Burke's husband, Rory Bushfield.
> 
> "Further contributions will be used to establish a foundation to honour Sarah's legacy and promote the ideals she valued and embodied," said the statement.


This is just sick and disgusting. It is still unclear if Burke was insured but they raised almost $194,000 to date? Uhhhh... say what? And further contributions, that were supposedly going to Burke's supposedly uninsured family is now going to a foundation? That is pretty ridiculous. Sorry, who ever is handling Burke's affairs really screwed up on this one. I hope this gets cleared up quickly because it would be a shame to have a insult added to injury here...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 20, 2012)

For what its worth they have removed the 550,000 goal on the website and updated it saying they have raised enough money to pay the hospital and the rest is going toward the funeral and a foundation. 212,671 as of now but growing almost 1,000 and hour.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 20, 2012)

They also stopped donations on this site.
https://www.wepay.com/donations/sarah-burke


----------



## andyaxa (Jan 20, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> For what its worth they have removed the 550,000 goal on the website and updated it saying they have raised enough money to pay the hospital and the rest is going toward the funeral and a foundation. 212,671 as of now but growing almost 1,000 and hour.


Well that's good, but why would they come out asking for $550K? Where did that number come from? It's not even clear if they had to pay any amount at all. Again, I smell the stench of the agent driving the bus here. I know exactly what he was thinking...grab the money now, when it's still fresh and emotions are raw. The family is grieving and probably said yes to whatever he suggested....if they even had a say.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 20, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> For what its worth they have removed the 550,000 goal on the website and updated it saying they have raised enough money to pay the hospital and the rest is going toward the funeral and a foundation. 212,671 as of now but growing almost 1,000 and hour.


Ummm 217,021 from 212,671 in 30 min :blink:


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

damn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 20, 2012)

Smasandian said:


> It might the case that a Insurance company won't insure her because of what she did for a living.
> 
> I know when I got life insurance, they specifically asked me if a heli-skied, or skied backcountry. I wouldn't be surprised that she couldn't get it.
> 
> ...



An insurance company would insure a bag full of shit if they can make a buck!  Just have enough people and high premiums/deductables.  And yes I agree, I would think Monster would almost have to have some type of insurance for it's athletes.  I guess I wouldn't be surprised if a company like monster would also have athletes sign a waiver prior to handing over their first check to one of their athletes.  Either way, just a sad accident all the way around.


----------



## Smasandian (Jan 21, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> An insurance company would insure a bag full of shit if they can make a buck!  Just have enough people and high premiums/deductables.  And yes I agree, I would think Monster would almost have to have some type of insurance for it's athletes.  I guess I wouldn't be surprised if a company like monster would also have athletes sign a waiver prior to handing over their first check to one of their athletes.  Either way, just a sad accident all the way around.



It is sad. It's a great thing that she donated her organs to save other people. More people should be doing that.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2012)

Smasandian said:


> It is sad. It's a great thing that she donated her organs to save other people. More people should be doing that.


I did if from the day I got my driver's license.  They gave me a form to affix to the license.  Still do it today.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2012)

Still so surreal to think about Sarah Burke being dead right now...

Whoever gets her donated organs I hope takes care of their bodies, they're lucky to get donated organs from such a healthy young woman!


----------



## Nick (Jan 21, 2012)

billski said:


> I did if from the day I got my driver's license.  They gave me a form to affix to the license.  Still do it today.



same here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 25, 2012)

Almost raised 300k so far! I think its fantastic..


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Gnarcissaro (Jan 29, 2012)

X games tribute


----------

